

Facebook is Dying - gregpurtell
http://socialmediatoday.com/richard-conyard/655306/facebook-dying

======
quattrofan
I couldn't finish reading that, it was so badly written.

~~~
pferde
I finished reading it, in the same way one finishes watching a hilariously bad
movie. :) It was all just grand rhetorics and little substance, to the very
end.

------
spaghetti
Wonder if the article was auto-generated? "turnover and profits are down..."
so at least turnover is down which sounds like it's actually good for the
"once gargantuan beast".

~~~
r00fus
Turnover is a trading term: <http://www.investopedia.com/terms/t/turnover.asp>

------
the_gipsy
Headline should have been "Is facebook dying?"

~~~
klez
So the answer would have been 'no'?

~~~
the_gipsy
Sorry, I was referencing Betteridge's Law of Headlines which states that "Any
headline which ends in a question mark can be answered by the word 'no'".
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridges_Law_of_Headlines>

~~~
klez
Actually I was referencing that too.

